# Spillway tactics



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

what is the best setup for fishing the spillway or any predominantly rocky waterbeds? I haven’t been down there in probably 2 or more years or so but I will be down there this spring as long as I don’t lose all of my tackle on the rocks. I have not really had much luck down there but I know people have a solid technique for fishing those rocks I am thinking of trying a 3/4 oz inline with a short leader going to my lure. And I will probably use a floater with a 3” grub in white chartreuse or yellow but if anyone has experience in fishing the current could you please share? I need me some daggon eyes !!
Thanks - Kyle


----------



## Jeremy Barker (Feb 20, 2019)

Depending on the current and depth I usually use a 1/8 or 1/4 head. You want to just tick along the bottom. If you're dragging you will get snagged. You still get snagged a good bit it just comes with fishing around rocks. I usually start with a 3" twister in white or chartreuse and if those colors don't work I'll try pink and orange. If still nothing I'll down size to a 2 1/2 twister and repeat. I've heard recently that guys are catching them on suspending jerk baits now. I don't throw them in spillways much because of the snags. Jig heads are much cheaper than a $7 jerk bait. A 1/2 oz flat no roll sinker on a slip rig and minnow catches a lot as well. Especially if the bite is tough. I don't use a leader any longer than a foot. It reduces the likelihood of a snag and the fish are holding tight to the bottom anyway. Hope this helps you out. Good luck! I hope to get after some soon myself. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

When fishing any spillway with jigs, I was always told, "if you're not getting snagged up from time to time, you're doing it wrong" I pour my own jigs so I don't care if I lose a few here and there. You gotta get down there in the rocks where they are at and that means snagging up. Using braid will help you get out of a good bit of snags and increase hit detection for light bites. Jeremy gives some solid advice and I pretty much use the same stuff he is talking about. I often fish double jig heads, so if I want an 1/8th oz weight, I will fish 2 1/16 oz. jigs and if I want a 1/4 oz I will fish 2 1/8th oz jigs. Depth and current dictates the weight I fish with.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

IF you do end up using a crank bait, you can significantly reduce the risk of the snagging the bottom by removing the front treble hook(s) and leave only the back one exposed. I've also seen some people going the length of sliding a small piece of surgical tubing around the split ring and shank of the treble so that it doesn't hang and stays extended outwards.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Depending on flow, I use two 1/16oz jigs or two 1/8oz. I use braid with about an 6-8’ mono leader or just all mono. I can usually free up most snags with this set up because the mono will give you the stretch needed to “snap” your line to free it up. Slow is key this time of year and you will lose some jigs. But it’s been my go to bait for years and I like the flow high and rolling with focus on big eddys and breaks. With lower levels I will use a floating rapala with a small shot sometimes. Again slow being key.


----------

